# Thundercats 2011 (new cartoon)



## Shico (Jul 4, 2011)

I looked through the forums and I see no thread about this, why is there not a thread about this? Why are you furry people not yapping your brains out over an upcomming anthro cartoon?
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1666278/
http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi466394393/

I remember watching the old cartoon, and even though I was never a hardcore fan I am still kind of like "uhhhhh" looking at that...

I think that I (and many people) will need to watch this in same way that I watched X-men Evolution vs the old cartoon...as in one needs to not look at it as a straightforward remake but rather watch it knowing it's using a previous story and character set as a mere foundation, and that the charatcer's stories and the plot will be retold in a different way...as in take it as its own thing and try not to compare old vs new too much...


So............I am trying to keep an open mind here, but...it sounds like they made Lion-O a whiny teenager...hnnnng


----------



## Conker (Jul 5, 2011)

Those are not the droids Thundercats I am looking for  

They look off. Just off. I liked the old show a lot to.

Also, I came in here thinking you were talking about Swat Kats so now I'm really sad and depressed.


----------



## Hir (Jul 5, 2011)

Shico said:


> Why are you furry people not yapping your brains out over an upcomming anthro cartoon?


 
>:[


----------



## TwilightV (Jul 5, 2011)

I saw some clips of it. It gave me an "Avatar: The Last Airbender" vibe. I think people are gonna like it significantly more than the new Voltron.


----------



## Cain (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't like these types of Anthro characters. It's just like a human with cat ears and what appears to be lot's of body hair -_-


----------



## Shico (Jul 5, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> I don't like these types of Anthro characters. It's just like a human with cat ears and what appears to be lot's of body hair -_-


 
I was thinking more CATS the musical.

Also, Cheetara looks less hot and... HOLY HELL please tell me I am not the only one who thinks Panthero looks like he got crossed with Jet from Cowboy Bebop...compelete with a scar over the same eye!!!


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm definitely going to watch it, and I would even if it didn't have furries in it. When I first saw the preview when I saw the new Harry Potter movie yesterday I was like "OMG, there's actually something good on Cartoon Network again."


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 22, 2011)

I wasn't allowed to watch the original as a kid, since I grew up in a very religious household so I'm not nostalgically attached to the first series.

That being said, I'm going to give this one a shot.  I recognized elements of LOTR: Two Towers, some anime styling, and maybe a bit of Gargoyles thrown into it.  It could be good, it may suck, but I'll watch the first few episodes and make a call on it .   

And this cheetara _is _hot,


----------



## Garfang (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't know about you guys but i kind like the new thudercats. Also a new voltron? :O Does anyone know when it coming out?


----------



## TwilightV (Jul 23, 2011)

The new Voltron is already out. It airs on Nicktoons Network.Also, classic Thundercats on CN in like 5 minutes. :O


----------



## Theolis-Wolfpaw (Jul 26, 2011)

TwilightV said:


> I saw some clips of it. It gave me an "Avatar: The Last Airbender" vibe.



That's what I was thinking myself, well it certainly looks pretty. I can't say I was a huge fan of Thundercats but I remember watching it often as a kid, would even try to convince my little brother to not be scared of thunderstorms by saying the Tundercats wouldn't be afraid. I think I'll definitly check it.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 26, 2011)

I watched thundercats as a kid, but it wasn't something that wowed me as a kid enough to get all pissy over a remake. If the remake does well that's cool if not...well oh well. There is a shit ton of 80's remakes lately though.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 26, 2011)

how dare they tarnish the reputation of an ugly cartoon by animating it in a different way that also manages to be ugly


----------



## Sar (Jul 29, 2011)

This might dissapoint. Look what happened to power rangers when disney took a crack at it.


----------



## Theolis-Wolfpaw (Jul 30, 2011)

Granted this one isn't made by Disney, I think we should knock it until we try it.


----------



## Sar (Aug 1, 2011)

Theolis-Wolfpaw said:


> Granted this one isn't made by Disney, I think we should knock it until we try it.


So what your saying is it should be made by disney, if it was made by anyone else it would suck?
That better be a typo.


----------



## johnny (Aug 1, 2011)

I watched it last friday. Its really meh with some blah mixed in. I liked the old ones better


----------



## Taralack (Aug 4, 2011)

I watched it last night, didn't seem too bad. Could almost call it decent. 

Trust you furries to turn your noses at it though. Or rather, the nostalgia buffs. :V


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 4, 2011)

After seeing the shit they pulled with the newest scooby doo, i don't think i can even bear to look.I hate alot of today's general audience cartoons anyways- they just seem lacking in anything interesting.


----------



## craftyandy (Aug 17, 2011)

Well never cared for the original. But god damn this version kicked ass. This is what I wanted to see in a Sonic the Hedgehog cartoon but I'll settle for Thundercats. At least the first episode. Not sure what the hell was up with the second one. It was kind of unsetteling how those kids took the genocide of their whole race, prancing along gleefully like a small thunderstrorm just passed through, at least Anng mourned his loss for a time.  and the third was better but not by much. Seems like this show has a pacing problem like all the episodes were originally an hour cut down to twenty minutes. Something Last Airbender handled better. And I think Panthro looks like an ape. I mean what the hell. But Mumra is at least a badass. Just wish he wasn't so blatantly evil. He literally calls on "the forces of evil" at one point. The chaos Space marines who summon demons and sacrifice their own men daily don't call themselves evil.
Despite there being so much to poke at in terms of things that are just laughably stupid and ridiculous (things that'd take a paragraph to explain at least) It's still pretty damn entertaining. Awesome show Great job.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 17, 2011)

I watched the three latest episodes too. There were some things that bothered me, but in most regards it's a decent cartoon. I thought it was awesome when Mum-rah was about to whup their ass by becoming the Ever-Living and got owned by the sun. Nice touch to not show the villain at full power somehow being defeated in the pilot. And I just love it when a bad guy just basically goes cartoonish evil. That's why it's a cartoon. "muhahaha I am so evil I will conquer the world and enslave everyone without any reason other than my evilness !". Just priceless.

Now for what I didn't like :

- Never been a fan of anime style drawing in western cartoons, but that I can take.

- Just like craftyandy, I thought the cartoon handled the genocide of the whole thundercat race pretty awfully. Even the grimdarkest of grimdark 40K story at least acknowledges that yes, it's sad when a whole civilisation crumbles. They're just like "the king is dead". We don't even know what happened to the cats in the "underground shelters". Did they flee ? Are they dead ? Are they held hostage ? Nobody knows, and for the moment it seems nobody cares.

- They did a very botched job (imo) of creating sympathy for the cats (basically relying on the fact everyone knows they're the good guys). By the time the lizards come along with their rifles and mechas and kick ass I was rooting for them.

- The Moby Dick rip-off from episode 3 is a tired cartoon scenario and I tire of it.

For me, it's those things that stop the show from attaining "awesome" status.


----------



## brotherian11 (Aug 17, 2011)

please dont flop, loved this cartoon when I was a child


----------



## iTails (Aug 17, 2011)

Swat Katz kicked the shit out of this show.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 17, 2011)

iTails said:


> Swat Katz kicked the shit out of this show.



It's because of the misspelled title. The Z is just so radical.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 17, 2011)

Conker said:


> Those are not the droids Thundercats I am looking for
> 
> They look off. Just off. I liked the old show a lot to.



cuz they all animu and shit


----------



## Charrio (Aug 28, 2011)

OK been watching since day one, Loved the old classic 80s original, not so much the new. First off they state in the pilot they came to a world of waring beasts, which means they came from another world, yet Technology is considered a Myth?? 

The Thundercats then don't know anything about the area around their kingdom, which makes NO sense if they rule the lands. 

Mum-rah being stopped by sunlight in the opener?? 

I have to say it's gotten worse as i watched more, in the latest episode Mum-rah had a Mummy Dragster and was defeated easily. Mum-rah was one of my favorite characters and they gimped him. He now has wings, and his awesome coiled serpents symbol has been replaced by some unidentifiable blob. 

Sad when the remake of He-man kept more of the original flavor than Thundercats


----------



## NineTiger (Dec 26, 2011)

My main problems with the new show are poor pacing and poor character development. Two minutes of dialogue and 20 minutes of action. I do like the anime style and the voice acting.


----------

